# Herpetological Holidays in India: Cobras, Kraits, Sawscales and more!



## malabaricus (Nov 22, 2008)

Wildlife Expeditions
Wildlife tourism is no longer a niche industry but part of a wider global movement and consciousness which believes in preservation of the natural world through education and cooperation.
We at PlanetWildlife are passionately dedicated to wildlife conservation and as part of our commitment to environmentally responsible tourist practices, one of our principle aims is to elevate the role that eco tourism can play in helping to conserve endangered habitats and species. We believe that responsible wildlife tourism can be a valuable way of helping to conserve threatened habitats and the species found within them. 
On our herpetological expeditions whenever possible, we enlist the help of indigenous tribes such as the Irula's in Chennai and the Apatani in Arunachal Pradesh, thereby providing valuable income for poorer communities. In addition by enlisting the help of researchers and paying to stay at conservation institutions such as Romulus Whitaker's Agumbe Rainforest Research Station (ARRS) and the Madras Crocodile Bank, valuable funds go directly towards important research and conservation efforts.
Throughout 2011, we are running a fantastic range of expeditions for serious wildlife enthusiasts. We have collaborated with India’s finest naturalists and herpetologists including Romulus Whitaker and Gerry Martin to devise truly wonderful wildlife expeditions with a difference.
If you fancy trekking with internationally renowned wildlife specialists and tribal trackers in some of the most biodiverse regions in the world looking for crocodiles, snakes, lizards and amphibians and a range of other fascinating wildlife from tigers to Indian rhinoceros then have a look through these pages and please get in touch. These expeditions are a great opportunity to increase your field herping knowledge and experience, as well as have the trip of a lifetime.
In addition to the trips below we are always busy working on exciting projects all over the world so feel free to contact us to learn more about our global expeditions program. 
Currently scheduled herpetology expeditions:
*Western Ghats Venomous Snake Survey *– 29th May to 9th June 2011
*Western Ghats Monsoon Expedition* – 11th June to 23rd June 2011
*Rajasthan Desert Herpetology* – 11th August to 22nd August
If you don't think you can make one of our group trips we would be happy to devise a specific wildlife experience just for you, for more information please contact the individuals below: 
Tel: 01322 303494
www.planetwildlife.com/signature-tours/herpetology
Email: [email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## Podarcis (Mar 1, 2010)

Good tours! Highly recommended.


----------



## arachnopus (Jan 13, 2007)

*Herpetological Holidays-Snake Safaris-Herp tours*

Hi People,
Just to update everyone, I no longer work for PW but have set up my own company www.greigsmithtravels.com - check out a sample tour Snake Safari -Herp-tour-herping-holiday-snake-safari-south-india
Feel free to get in touch
Paul Greig Smith
07414 00 66 03
078886 99537


----------



## DaveWillisBHS (Mar 3, 2012)

Again, a good introduction to tropical herping! The Irula have to be seen to be believed!


----------

